# Twins make a left turn



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd ... p&c_id=mlb

Good article about the Twins and all the lefties they have......projected left handed starters in the AL Central is only 4

Sox have 2,Detroit has 1,Cleveland has 1,and KC doesn't have any.

Twins could have up to 7 lefties including switch hitters in the line-up.Only Hardy and Cuddy would be right handed.


----------

